# Method's Classroom



## j03yYunG (Mar 26, 2013)

Nice setup!!


----------



## Method (Feb 13, 2011)

Thank you for your comment and THANK YOU for your donation of floaters! 

I'll post a couple of pics of the OLD setup tomorrow. I'll follow that this weekend with teaser pics of my huge new classroom and all of the tanks set up in a much more attractive way!


----------



## cube860 (Oct 3, 2015)

This is the coolest thing every, I'm jealous of your middle schoolers


----------



## j03yYunG (Mar 26, 2013)

Method said:


> Thank you for your comment and THANK YOU for your donation of floaters!
> 
> I'll post a couple of pics of the OLD setup tomorrow. I'll follow that this weekend with teaser pics of my huge new classroom and all of the tanks set up in a much more attractive way!


Np, I wish I could have all those tanks at my place. :0


----------



## Method (Feb 13, 2011)

Last year I started the policy of only giving students those materials and organisms they proved to be experts on. For instance, if they wanted hardscape materials then each group member had to turn in an original research report about the relative pros and cons of rocks, wood, and artificial hardscape in addition to a discussion of the proper way to safely add unknown rocks or wild driftwood to a tank. 

Some groups were more diligent than others. Several had 7-10 different species of plants, a couple species of fish, various snails, and some nice hardscape items. Others had less. Even by the end of the year we still hadn't filled our tanks to meet anyone's definition of 'heavily planted.' 

I don't know what happened to all my pictures. Here are a few from early in the spring semester last year. Just cell phone pics. Please ignore the rats' nest of wiring behind the tanks...


----------



## Method (Feb 13, 2011)

So now for this year! 

We moved to a new school in August. Our parent foundation bought and renovated an old MASSIVE mattress warehouse (I know, right?). My new classroom is HUGE compared to last year. I planned to put tables along the left wall and the back wall to put tanks. We had a bunch of 6 foot tables in storage; each can hold 2-3 10 gallon tanks depending on how close you cram them in. I appropriated seven of them. The best part is that there's a sink on the left wall and a drain right under the safety shower. How many science lab drains are used primarily for aquarium water? I wonder...


----------



## Method (Feb 13, 2011)

One of my first assignments was for the students to create a document with everything they currently knew about keeping fish. One young lady was having trouble with her computer, so she wrote in her composition book instead. She had dedicated one of her composition books to our class! I immediately knew that she would do quite well in this class....


----------



## xFaKx (Sep 14, 2015)

If all classes where like this i would have done much better in school =)


----------



## Method (Feb 13, 2011)

xFaKx said:


> If all classes where like this i would have done much better in school =)


Thank you! I'm sure you did fine. 

We try to make all of our classes hands-on and inquiry-based nowadays! Our school in particular is very heavy into technology, inquiry, and student-driven lessons. All of our students have access to a laptop in every classroom. Most of their assignments are done online. 

My class is *called* "Aquarium Science", but a lot of the work the students do is part of a crash course on how to do efficient online research using good search queries and utilizing multiple reputable sources. My kids quickly learn that copying and pasting from the first source they find just isn't good enough. The skills of corroboration and verification will hopefully stick with them.


----------



## Raith (Jun 27, 2014)

This is absolutely great. It is amazing, great job!


----------



## bt7896 (Oct 5, 2014)

I am very impressed, and JEALOUS that would have been so fun. Great Job!!! and Keep it up!!


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

OMG! It looks so good! I think I saw the wood I donated somewhere in the pictures. GREAT! YEA!! I am so glad to help!! So great!


----------



## Ziggy953 (Feb 1, 2013)

This is OUTSTANDING!

I am always thrilled to see threads like this! A good friend of mine from another site, his mother is a teacher and did something similar. At the time I was in the Marine world of the hobby and I was able to provide tons of coral frags to her class for their project. 

I wish more teachers would do things like this! 

Great job! My hat is off to you for your efforts in leading and teaching a new generation to love this hobby!


----------



## Method (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks everybody! Another update coming this weekend. Student pages will start soon!


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

Why cant i go there? I would jump on this course in a heartbeat if my school offered it!


----------



## ppp (Sep 2, 2015)

What a positive and refreshing thread compared to the bickering in CSM+B Toxicity!!!
Congratulations, well done and wish you all the success!!


----------



## Aquarium_Alex (Jul 28, 2014)

This is so great! I wish my school had this!

If you or your students ever need anything, DM me and I can try to do what I can to help (although in truth I don't have an excess of plants right now).


----------



## RugburnTanks (Mar 31, 2015)

This is awesome. Teaching a class like this is every hobbyists dream. Congratulations on building the future of the hobby.


----------



## frobieortiz (Dec 3, 2015)

*Methods class*

I am in methods class. We learn how to test the nirate and nirite. Its a pleasure being in the new classroom. Our school needs donations for plants and fish. Most schools don't have this kind of aquarium class. 
:smile2::biggrin::icon_lol:


----------



## Method (Feb 13, 2011)

We had a lot of fun setting up the classroom early this school year. I would show one student how to do something; in this case we installed drywall anchors for the power strips. 










Then they showed other students 










And on it went.


----------



## Method (Feb 13, 2011)

Showing my scientists how to bend the EMT conduit from which we hung the lights










Splicing the lights into power supplies










Getting all the lights installed


----------



## liquidplantseed (Feb 22, 2016)

Hello planted tank society i am one of the students that are in method's class. Im am in the eighth class.My partner and i were one of the first in the class to get fish in our tank. Right now we are doing pretty good with 7 fish and counting. This year i was looking forward to getting an axolotl. So i am trying to prepare my tank for its arrival. Being in this class is really fun. It prepares me for the tank that i will take care of in the future.


----------



## doggo (Jun 14, 2014)

This does sound like a great class in all ways - learning to research, think and analyze, to say nothing of having fun with animals and creating a beautiful, healthy environment for them. Much more fun than in the *old days* (late 1950s) and a lab partner who managed to smear starfish all over the table!:icon_roll (We won't go into what he did with the fetal pig :surprise


----------



## ibebian (Jan 11, 2016)

This is fantastic, please keep us posted with the progress!


----------



## alcimedes (Dec 7, 2014)

Do you need any more donated fish or plants? I would guess for many on here this is the first they've heard of this project, but would love to be able to help.


----------



## gmdiaz (Feb 3, 2016)

This is so wonderful! LOVE!


----------



## Method (Feb 13, 2011)

alcimedes said:


> Do you need any more donated fish or plants? I would guess for many on here this is the first they've heard of this project, but would love to be able to help.


I won't be shy about it; each of our 22 tanks is only about half planted at best. When the day comes that we're all full we'll be RAOKing all of our trimmings. Until then any donations of any type are *greatly* appreciated!


----------



## Method (Feb 13, 2011)

Teasers!

Here is our light setup. Standard T8 shop lights set 18" above the substrate. Though we don't have a PAR meter, I'm guessing our PAR is hopefully in the mid 20s based on Hoppy's work. This should give us enough light to grow most easy plants but not encourage algae.










The school had some particle board panels that were about to be scrapped. One side was as you see, the other is flat white and looked like a great reflector. I'm guessing they do an acceptable job of redirecting some of the light downward AND they keep the light pollution down in the classroom. My eighth grade ladies had a great time installing them!










Here's what they looked like before we covered them in black felt. Kinda rough, huh?


----------



## aja31 (May 25, 2013)

This is pretty awesome. I wish I had a class like this back when I was in school.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Did you write the syllabus yourself, or are there any materials available that someone could draw on?


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

I don't know how I missed this thread when it first appeared.

Can you see me giving you all a standing ovation?

Just incredible and awesome!

I have an incredible amount of stuff in the fish room. PLEASE PM me a wishlist.

I've donated livestock on a few occasions to the science teacher at the middle school where my wife teaches, but he found out that they cut the power to the building during longer holidays as well as the summer and made aquariums just about impossible.


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

Method - I responded to your PM about a lost package. You started it with the name Mark and my name is Robert, so maybe the message was misdirected. Anyway, I'd be happy to send you more plants (magazines too if you want them). I really need to focus on other aspects of my life right now and what you're doing is fantastic.


----------



## Method (Feb 13, 2011)

Nordic said:


> Did you write the syllabus yourself, or are there any materials available that someone could draw on?


I wrote the syllabus and curriculum (still in progress). I don't know of any other class like this in middle schools in the US. That doesn't necessarily mean there aren't any. It speaks to my school's administration and their foresight in letting me do this for the last hour and a half of each day!



Bushkill said:


> I don't know how I missed this thread when it first appeared.
> 
> Can you see me giving you all a standing ovation?
> 
> ...


Thank you for your kind words! I've already checked with the building manager; the power will always stay on! Furthermore, if it's a long break he always goes in to feed fish and top off tanks. I'll check with my classes to see if they can identify any needs. Plants and hardscape materials are always welcome!



RWaters said:


> Method - I responded to your PM about a lost package. You started it with the name Mark and my name is Robert, so maybe the message was misdirected. Anyway, I'd be happy to send you more plants (magazines too if you want them). I really need to focus on other aspects of my life right now and what you're doing is fantastic.


Sorry Robert! At the end of Science Fair season my brain resembles scrambled eggs... 
I hadn't even thought of magazines- great idea! Take care and thanks again for your support!


----------



## Method (Feb 13, 2011)

TPT members,

I have about 60 students in three Aquarium Science classes. I have the usernames and passwords for each student, but monitoring their activity in detail would be very time consuming. On Monday they will be reminded NOT to friend request outside TPT members. If you have pm's to send to a student, PLEASE send them to me, indicate to whom they are directed, and I will share them. I'm taking a bit of a risk with 60 11-13 year olds on a quasi social media site. Please treat them as such. 

Many thanks!

Method.


----------



## Method (Feb 13, 2011)

A few tanks set up early in the year:










My personal summer project- a planted polystyrene waterfall. This has become the tank for one of my most advanced groups. It will eventually move to the school's lobby. It's a 40B. The waterfall was made from Home Depot pink insulation boards cut with my DIY foam cutting bow, glued with Gorilla glue, and painted with drylok and spraypaint. The waterfall is powered with a 80 gph pump. The tank's filter is a full-length Hamburger Mattenfilter powered by a 350 gph pump with the water returned through a PVC spraybar. Lighting is two 19W Par38 LED bulbs suspended ~40 inches above the substrate. Most details are similar to my home display tank http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/12-tank-journals/544273-headwater-methods-75-g-paludarium-hmf-canister-rfug.html#post5226001


----------



## Method (Feb 13, 2011)

Planted. Maidenhair ferns, creeping fig, bromeliads, an Oncidium orchid, a spider plant, terrestrial baby tears, java moss, and various stems over the spray bar (dwarf Lobelia, Ludwigia, and Rotala colorata). 










Somewhere between a riparium and a paludarium. Maybe a cataractarium? :grin2:


----------



## livebearer (Jun 4, 2006)

i take my hat off to you method, your children look excited to learn all about what it takes to create an heathy enviroment for aquatic pets......your instilling the passion in them early....what your teaching them will carry on with them through out life....not to mention when they do start their own aquariums or ripariums at home they will be conscious of the responsiblity they have taken on, and their aquariuns will thrive! good luck to everyone of them.....and your an awsome teacher! 

tamara


----------



## Method (Feb 13, 2011)

livebearer said:


> i take my hat off to you method, your children look excited to learn all about what it takes to create an heathy enviroment for aquatic pets......your instilling the passion in them early....what your teaching them will carry on with them through out life....not to mention when they do start their own aquariums or ripariums at home they will be conscious of the responsiblity they have taken on, and their aquariuns will thrive! good luck to everyone of them.....and your an awsome teacher!
> 
> tamara


Thank you for your kind words! I get to end every school day with 1.5 hours of my aquarium class, so it's not ALL altruism! >


----------



## livebearer (Jun 4, 2006)

Method said:


> Thank you for your kind words! I get to end every school day with 1.5 hours of my aquarium class, so it's not ALL altruism! >


lol @Method shhhh NOBODY has to know that lol.:wink2:
hey i know you have like 150 students but can you take one more under your wing? im turning my aquarium into a riparium and i may need some pointers lol is it ok if i pm you questions if any comes up..(i see you have mastered the riparium)....if you havent the time i completely understand..


----------



## Method (Feb 13, 2011)

livebearer said:


> lol @Method shhhh NOBODY has to know that lol.:wink2:
> hey i know you have like 150 students but can you take one more under your wing? im turning my aquarium into a riparium and i may need some pointers lol is it ok if i pm you questions if any comes up..(i see you have mastered the riparium)....if you havent the time i completely understand..


I'm not sure that I'm a master- yet. :smile2:

I'd be happy to help, though there are probably hundreds of TPT members with more riparium experience than I have. Basically everything I have learned was through searching the forums here. A few times I've asked questions about a particular detail; the questions were generally quickly answered by knowledgeable members. It's a great community here on TPT!


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

I can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## Method (Feb 13, 2011)

Oceangirl said:


> I can't wait to see more pictures!


I took some today (learning how to use my DSLR) and threatened my students that they had better start their tank journals this week. I'm expecting a very exciting package tomorrow wink2 that will definitely be worth some new photos!


----------



## Method (Feb 13, 2011)

Teaser...

Here's a tank maintained by some of my more enthusiastic aquarists. They're set to start their own journal; I couldn't help but take a picture to show them that even a little bit of dirt shows up in a photo. @Oceangirl might recognize the bolbitis and java fern as a driftwood piece that she donated last year...










And one more. I keep telling these guys they need more plants in this 55! The hood is the first one I ever made a few years ago, so please excuse the shoddy craftsmanship.


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

Awesome!! I can't grow java fern to save my life. Yea, for driftwood! I get it by the pound and Im really good at being there when they get it delivered. I can't wait for more journals! I share this with my local club! Im so happy!!!


----------



## Method (Feb 13, 2011)

First student journals imminent!


----------



## Method (Feb 13, 2011)

First one! One of my sixth grade groups. These students just really got started and are in the process of adding more plants. Here's the link - http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/12-tank-journals/1016633-hello.html


----------



## Method (Feb 13, 2011)

The second addition is http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/12-tank-journals/1016809-1st-entry.html#post9025425. I think I might ask my students to look at some of the other journal names...


----------



## Method (Feb 13, 2011)

Please feel free to ask these student groups questions or give constructive advice! Part of their grade will be based on their online knowledge and decorum. Thanks TPT!


----------



## Method (Feb 13, 2011)

This tank is maintained by some of my sixth graders. They're due for some more plants and are hard at work maintaining their water quality and researching how they want their tank to evolve. A good start and a good canvas for future work!

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/12-tank-journals/1018025-10-gallon-planted-tank-group-6-4-a.html#post9033841


----------



## Method (Feb 13, 2011)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/12-tank-journals/1018313-three-swimmers.html have one of my favorite female PFR shrimps from my home tank. One tank wasn't enough for these students, so they brought in another! These folks are naturals!


----------



## mot (Sep 17, 2011)

My first tank ever had blue gravel! Love this thread. Keep up the good work.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Set up a planted tank, or be in a creek plants? 
Which would they choose and why?


----------



## Method (Feb 13, 2011)

One sixth grade group is large. They're also advanced enough to have claimed a 55 gallon tank as well as a 10 gallon tank. May I present http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/12-tank-journals/1018049-welcome-our-tank.html#post9037001?

10 gallon 










55 gallon


----------



## Method (Feb 13, 2011)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/12-tank-journals/1018625-our-underwater-journal.html is a thread (and tank) maintained by some of my seventh graders. They keep their plants and fish happy and their guppies pretty much constantly have babies...


----------



## Method (Feb 13, 2011)

Presenting....http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/12-tank-journals/1016945-fishtopia.html!

One of my seventh grade groups. These guys are pretty into the whole planted tank idea!


----------



## Method (Feb 13, 2011)

plantbrain said:


> Set up a planted tank, or be in a creek [with] plants?
> Which would they choose and why?


I pm'd @plantbrain to see if this was a question for the students. I'm going to treat it like it is! I think it's a great way to foster dialogue between my students and TPT members. 

So Aquarium Science students, would you rather explore a clear stream, lush with submerged vegetation...








usgs

or set up a super-premium planted tank? Here's a picture of one of plantbrain's well-known tanks (I hope you don't mind; I don't think the kids would find this on their own):


----------



## Method (Feb 13, 2011)

Here's another 8th grade tank. These young women have really gotten on the ball lately after some early plant mishaps. The sky's the limit http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/12-tank-journals/1018361-tiger-sharks.html!


----------



## Method (Feb 13, 2011)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/12-tank-journals/1018817-tank-atlantis.html Has their stuff together!


----------



## Ssyd (Jan 22, 2016)

I love this idea, i wish they had this sort of thing when i was in school!

It's a great way of combining multiple different science disciplines in one, with a hands on element that is fun!.


----------



## abrown (Mar 11, 2016)

I am answering plantbrain's question asking would you rather explore a clear stream with vegitation at the bottom or start an amazing fish and plant tank where ever you would like.

I would rather have my own tank. I say this because you can have the luxury of a underwater environment right before your eyes. Although swimming in a clear stream may seem amazing, having an amazing long lasting tank infront of your eyes is a very extrodinary feeling.


----------



## Aquakj23 (Feb 22, 2016)

I am answering plantbrain's question
I would set up a planted tank because I want to create cool designs, have awesome fish and grow cool plants.


----------



## upland swordtail (Feb 22, 2016)

I am answering plantbrain's question "would you rather explore a clear stream, lush with submerged vegetation or or set up a super-premium" planted tank?

In my opinion I would rather set up a super-premium planted tank. I could make a living off of it become known in the planted tank world and I think It would be more beneficial to my knowledge of plants, fish, water, parameters, and hardscape.


----------



## hogster03 (Feb 22, 2016)

I'm replying to Plantedbrain's question

In my own opinion, I think that it would be better to set up a planted tank because I will have less to take over, and I can control the plants that I include in my tank.


----------



## KK4life (Feb 24, 2016)

I am responding to the post by plantbrain. I prefer cruising in a river because it shows me the real nature of things. It is like the life size version of my tank.


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

Ssyd said:


> I love this idea, i wish they had this sort of thing when i was in school!
> 
> It's a great way of combining multiple different science disciplines in one, with a hands on element that is fun!.


Amen to that!

This whole effort is just beyond awesome in every respect. There's a whole bunch of proud little planted tank people in Md.

I recently took myself back 5 decades in the hobby and started keeping swordtails and guppies again. That whole process and this thread really make me appreciate just how far the hobby has come and just how much farther these kids can take it.

You guys are just Awesome!


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

My question is focused on the differences between lab and field type studies. 
Those two scales are common in Ecological Sciences. 
Getting students to really think.....and understand those differences.........let alone hobbyists.............can be fun, but also can be challenging.


----------



## Method (Feb 13, 2011)

Here's another journal! http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/12-tank-journals/1019025-our-tank.html#post9041641












plantbrain said:


> My question is focused on the differences between lab and field type studies.
> Those two scales are common in Ecological Sciences.
> Getting students to really think.....and understand those differences.........let alone hobbyists.............can be fun, but also can be challenging.


So far the opinions have been those of sixth and seventh graders (those are the classes we had today). I'll see my eighth graders on Monday and ask them the lab vs. field research question. Thanks for clarifying and thanks for sparking the discussion!


----------



## FortyDeuce (Feb 22, 2016)

I am answering "plantbrains" question. In my opinion I would rather explore a clear stream with lush vegetation! Having a super-premium tank would be really cool, but having a tank like those would kind of like being a dictator on your own land. I would rather have the stream because everything can grow on it's own and look different from all the other types of vegetation. Plus, exploration is something that I have always yearned for. Many people in this thread said that they wanted a super-premium tank, but I wanted to be different-and sometimes it's okay to be different! 

Key Terms from Question:
lush: (of vegetation) growing luxuriantly 
vegetation: plants considered collectively, especially those found in a particular area or habitat.
stream: (of liquid) run or flow in a continuous current in a specified direction.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Method said:


> Here's another journal! http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/12-tank-journals/1019025-our-tank.html#post9041641
> 
> 
> 
> So far the opinions have been those of sixth and seventh graders (those are the classes we had today). I'll see my eighth graders on Monday and ask them the lab vs. field research question. Thanks for clarifying and thanks for sparking the discussion!


Such questions are not beyond the realm of 6-8 grade students, not by a long shot, or even a 3-5 th grade students. They make better Scientist than adults often give them credit for. 

As there are no real right or wrong answers, they have to justify, say "why" they are different. How they justify those answers, that is the key. 

You could also ask why plants grow well or better in some aquariums, but not others..........and why plants grow very well say in the Ichnetucknee Spring State park(like the picture), versus say a local pond.

You could also ask what limits growth in one aquarium and not another? Why are the plants in my 180 Gallon tank above doing well, but not so well in another person's tank? Magic? Probably not. 

Another perhaps more interesting aspect to most students, zoology versus botany. Fish and shrimp. Shrimp are excellent because they are pretty tough and you can do phenotype genetics on them in a year or less. 

So you get to see and understand how a fish and shrimp breathes under water. A lot more action than plain old plants. 

Red cherry shrimp are great. Red color is recessive, so unless you cull and pull out the plain or lower grade grey shrimp, they will mostly revert back to plain old ugly shrimp. 

They breed like roaches. 

You can also teach predator prey and trophic levels, something they already sort of know about. Add a sun fish to the tank with snails, or another species of snail eater, or a shrimp eater. If you provide different cover and habitats for the prey, they will survive and persist in the aquarium with predators. My 180 Gallon tank is a good example, where is the refuge from the predators for the smaller baby shrimplets and adult shrimp? Would a non planted tank provide the same cover? 

There are perhaps 100+ similar questions one could pose.
Bonus points if the students develop their own questions along these same lines :wink2:

You do not need to be smart, just curious and persistent, that wins out most every time.





Bump: As far as aquarium plants and Science, a middle ground between the hobby and the main factors, these articles are among the best that's been published. 
If you can explain the figures well, then you are in REALLY good shape. And with each good question and answer......you should have 2-5 more new questions that come from that. That's the cool part. That drives many Scientist to do such work. They are curious about something. "Why are things this way?" 


How CO2 and light interact in aquariums(this is one of the best ones of all).

http://www.bio-web.dk/ole_pedersen/pdf/PlantedAquaria_2001_2_22.pdf

CO2 in Aquariums

http://www.bio-web.dk/ole_pedersen/pdf/TAG20-3p24-35.pdf

Light in aquariums

http://www.bio-web.dk/ole_pedersen/pdf/TAG_2007.pdf

These are all really good.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

FortyDeuce said:


> I am answering "plantbrains" question. In my opinion I would rather explore a clear stream with lush vegetation! Having a super-premium tank would be really cool, but having a tank like those would kind of like being a dictator on your own land. I would rather have the stream because everything can grow on it's own and look different from all the other types of vegetation. Plus, exploration is something that I have always yearned for. Many people in this thread said that they wanted a super-premium tank, but I wanted to be different-and sometimes it's okay to be different!
> 
> Key Terms from Question:
> lush: (of vegetation) growing luxuriantly
> ...


Rather than "either" "or", why not both? 

I have nice aquariums, but............I really love going out into the wild lands and searching...........for such nice aquatic systems. No, becoming an adult did not beat the kid and curiosity out of me. I'm just a 4 year old kid who really never left the creek where I grew up.

I love the Florida Springs, there's some nice one's in Texas also. But I live in California. So I search here. they have awesome ones here also, they are up in the mpountains though, not down where it is nice and warm. The opposite of what you might expect. The Eastern USA has many nice pools and bog plants. Carnivorous plants are very common along the eastern peat bogs. Quite a few species of aquarium plants hail from the Eastern USA. 

So back to the question, you may use those article resources I provided also to answer this, why do the plants grow so well in those nice clear water springs? Why do not all streams look like that?


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Some pictures of various CA aquatic plants and habitats

Water speedwell, Stanta Ynez river, Santa Barbara County, CA







[/URL]

Callitriche in Yosemite National park







[/URL]

Callitriche near Sacramento Folsom lake area







[/URL]

Marin County, Lily lake







[/URL]

Moss growing in a deep old growth Redwood forest stream in Del North County, CA







[/URL]

Water cress falls, Yuba County, CA







[/URL]

Giant Pondweed, Lassens' National park, Mazanita lake, CA about 6000ft.







[/URL]

Mt Lassens, see the plant beds in the stream? 







[/URL]

Crow's Foot, also Lassen's National park, about 7000ft. 







[/URL]

Monkey flower,. _Mimulus_ growing permanently submersed at Burney Falls State Park. The waterfall is also awesome. 







[/URL]








[/URL]

Lake Tahoe, there's actually many species that grow well along the southern side of the lake. 







[/URL]

And from about 7000ft in Yosemite National park right off HYW 120, we have carnivorous Utricularia vulgaris, which is quite common in many alpine lakes and ponds throughout the Sierras in the summer.







[/URL]

This is my favorite spring in the state but it is bitterly cold. North of Lassens about 20 minutes on HWY 89, just off to the side of the road. I still only know of about 1/2 the plant species in this spring. 








[/URL]








[/URL]



California has a large range of habitats. I've even found aquatic plants in the deserts here in palm oasis.
Most these plants are either weeds or they do not do well in warmer aquarium temperatures. 
Hard to tell what will work in an aquarium or not, you just try it and see.


----------



## FishMan789 (Feb 24, 2016)

I am responding plantbrain's question. I would set up a planted tank because you are in control of the types of fish and plants you want in the tank.


----------



## Fishcat (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi! I'm answering plantbrain's question-"would you rather explore a clear stream, lush with submerged vegetation or or set up a super-premium planted tank"- I would explore a clear stream because nature is one of my favorite things, and it would be nice to see all of the plants and fish.


----------



## Fish For Life (Mar 19, 2016)

Dear plantbrain,

I am one of method's students and to answer your question, I would like to have an underwater experience. I would because it is more natural and it's really fun. In natural things you don't know what's in store for you. With a tank you put everything in their and you know everything that's happening.


----------



## BlueOcean18 (Feb 24, 2016)

I would rather go out in nature because it is easier to learn and it is the real thing. The reason why I didn't choose the tank is because it is not real and you can't really learn anything from it. But, with a real stream you can learn much, much more about the animals and the stream in real person.


----------



## sunset_beach (Feb 22, 2016)

I'm answering plantbrain's question.
I would rather a explore a clear lush steam because it is very natural. Since it is natural it is more open and beautiful than something in a tank. The stream would be easier to examine.


----------



## yahthatsourtank (Mar 20, 2016)

i would rather set up a super-premium planted tank because it a cool way to start a planted tank


----------



## bossman62 (Feb 3, 2015)

I am answering plantbrain's question.
I would rather explore a clear lush stream because its full of life and plants and animals If it isn't already obvious I love nature and when I see a stream with so much wild fresh water ludwigia, I just want to dive straight in!


----------



## Pacific.Betta (Feb 22, 2016)

I'm one of many Method's Classroom's students and our class got a question from Plantbrain. He asked the following; "Setup a planted tank, or be in a creek plants? Which would they rather choose and why?" I would choose a planted tank because I like dealing with different plants and knowing how to take care of them. I personally think that they’re easier to take care of and they’re easier to set up. You really don’t have to put much thought into if you don’t want to. Plus, I think they turn out better.


----------



## logic (Feb 24, 2016)

I would rather be in creek plants because there is more natural inspiration and stuff that i can examine to think about what i can do and put in a tank.


----------



## crazytankz3000 (Feb 24, 2016)

I am a fan and I would say that I would make a tank because if you imagine you being in your tank it is very calming.


----------



## Aquatic_Maestro (Feb 22, 2016)

To respond to the question posted by plantbrain, I would rather explore the clear stream. I say that because I think it would be nice to have such an experience. I also think I can learn a lot and have ideas from all the fresh vegetation and put it in my tank.


----------



## tropical.sunset (Feb 22, 2016)

To respond to the question posted by plantbrain, I would rather explore the explore a clear stream. Comparing by a tank you can make one everyday but a clear stream you get to explore the new wonders underwater with your own eyes, also I can learn more about how life works underwater.


----------



## Ssyd (Jan 22, 2016)

A question to all of methods students.

What is your favourite plant so far and why is it your favourite ?


----------



## sunset_beach (Feb 22, 2016)

My favorite plant so far is Anubis because they grow big and give life to a tank.


----------



## KK4life (Feb 24, 2016)

I am responding to a question that method has asked me. The question he has asked is what is my favorite plant and why? My favorite plant would have to be Java Fern. I like Java Fern because it reminds me of vegetables which is one of my favorite foods.


----------



## FortyDeuce (Feb 22, 2016)

Answering Ssyd's Question, 

MY favorite plant so far is Water Sprite because they are easy to care for, fast-growing plant, and has an extremely wide distribution. It grows in a wide range of habitats, and in the wild it grows in swamps, flooded forests, marshes, ponds, and many other bodies of water with slow or stagnant water. It generally only survives for a year in the wild, but will live almost indefinitely in a home aquarium. Water sprite will grow like a weed under the right conditions, and thankfully the right conditions are easy to achieve. All that you have to provide is the proper lighting and nutrients and it will thrive in an aquarium. In fact, it grows so quickly that it can completely overrun an aquarium, and will even begin to extend shoots out of the water, which gives it a unique look in an uncovered aquarium.


----------



## tropical.sunset (Feb 22, 2016)

My favorite plant so far is a Dwarf Sagittarius because they look so beautiful and it reminds me as a clear stream with underwater grass.


----------



## BlueOcean18 (Feb 24, 2016)

"A question to all of methods students."

"What is your favorite plant so far and why is it your favorite ?"


The plant that is the best to me is the Water Sprite because it grows nice and tall and looks like a jungle if you put a lot in your tank. It also helps with the fish to help them stay alive. Another reason why I think Water Sprite is the best because Water Sprite is good with another plant I like which is Guppy Grass they are really cute and they grow tall like the Water Sprite. Overall, I believe that Water Sprite is a great plant and can be trusted if you know a lot about them.

Wish the Best for all tanks, BlueOcean18


----------



## FishMan789 (Feb 24, 2016)

I like water sprite because if you keep it at a certain height, it could look like grass in you tank. And if you let it grow you have a tank that looks like a rain forest (depending on how you see it).


----------



## Aquamarine121 (Feb 22, 2016)

I am answering plantbrain's question

I would rather set up a super-premium planted tank. With that tank I will be able to use my own imagination to explore and create beautiful ecosystem. I would love to experience that more than exploring a clear stream, lush with submerged vegetation any day.


----------



## abrown (Mar 11, 2016)

I am replying to Ssyd Question asking "what is my favorite plant and why?"

My favorite plant is Java Fern because it is easy to take care of and looks great in our tank.


----------



## Apex (Feb 22, 2016)

Answering Ssyd's question

My favorite plant is Java Moss. I say this because with Java Moss you can recreate beautiful bonsai trees made from driftwood. You are also able to make a carpet of "grass" that can be surrounded by slate rocks and beautiful driftwood to complement.


----------



## Apex (Feb 22, 2016)

Answering plantbrain's question

I would want to explore the creek because I see it as an unknown. Personally I love discovering new things like tricks, skills, or objectives. But to explore a place where everything was put purposely or the wild and unpredictable nature, I would go for nature and the creek anytime!😊


----------



## CO2 Masters (Feb 22, 2016)

Answering Ssyd's question
My favorite plant is Anubis because its big and it would bring alot of life to a tank


----------



## CO2 Masters (Feb 22, 2016)

I am answering plantedbrain's question: would you rather explore a clear stream, lush with submerged vegetation or or set up a super-premium planted tank"

I would have a clear stream lsuh with submerged vegetation because it is very natural


----------



## Pacific.Betta (Feb 22, 2016)

Plantbrain yet again asked another question for Method’s Classroom students. He asked "A question to all of methods students. What is your favourite plant so far and why is it your favourite ?" I actually like anacharis also known as waterweeds. I like them because of their bright green color and how tall they can grow. They also are regrowable by taking off part of the stem and planting it in your substrate. They’re very easy to take care off, so you don’t have to keep a very sharp eye on them. The only thing is that it’s very hard to keep them rooted and my group has to keep on replanting them.


----------



## logic (Feb 24, 2016)

Answering Ssyd's question
I like water sprite the most because it can be very big in groups and makes your tank look very nice. also has different names and and distribution.


----------



## Fishcat (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi I am answering Ssyd's question. The plant I like most is Anacharis. Because it grows quickly and looks nice


----------



## INtheNICKofTIME7857 (Feb 22, 2016)

I am in Method's aquarium class, and am answering Mr./Ms. Ssyd's question. My favorite plant in my tank would have to be the Japanese pennywort. They are such beautiful plants and they remind me of lily pads.


----------



## Method (Feb 13, 2011)

I suppose I'm going to have to offer a RAOK when I hit post number 500. What do you all think: Red Root Floaters, Dwarf Sag, and Japanese Pennywort from my personal stock; or something original from the class?


----------



## sadchevy (Jun 15, 2013)

After reading thru this thread I have come to the conclusion that this is awesome. Method, you have my utmost respect. You are a true role model to these kids. Not only are you teaching them, you are giving them an experience that will stay with them for a lifetime. 
To the class I want to say, all of you have shown great promise. Your tanks are an inspiration. your imaginations are fresh and exciting. I love what you have done so far and I will look forward to watching your progress. Great job class !!!!!!!! Keep on tanking !!!


----------



## Aquamarine121 (Feb 22, 2016)

I am answering Ssyd's question.

My favorite plant so far is Water Wisteria. The plant is very pretty with a bit of a mythical look. Also, I think it's really cool that it has snowflake-like leaves.


----------



## Sunshine12387 (Feb 22, 2016)

Thank you Doogy 262 for your donation of Crypt Wendtii, Ludwigia, and Red Sagittaria! These plants have helped our tanks progress beautifully!


----------



## Method (Feb 13, 2011)

All quiet during spring break. 

Left side of the classroom:










Back of the classroom:


----------



## Doogy262 (Aug 11, 2013)

Sunshine12387 said:


> Thank you Doogy 262 for your donation of Crypt Wendtii, Ludwigia, and Red Sagittaria! These plants have helped our tanks progress beautifully!


My pleasure only wish we had this when I was in school back when we walked 2 miles through snow and rain to get to school lol


----------



## Method (Feb 13, 2011)

Another 8th grade group got their journal started! http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/12-tank-journals/1026841-natures-best-methods-classroom.html is a 55 gallon, currently populated by gourami's and crewed by a great team.


----------



## Method (Feb 13, 2011)

@SomePerson123 and @aquadrop3000 present their ten gallon http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/12-tank-journals/1029313-bonsai-burst-sanctuary.html!


----------



## Method (Feb 13, 2011)

Milwaukee Instruments donated us a regulator! If we can find a CO2 tank then one (or a few) of our tanks are in business! Stay tuned!


----------



## switch26 (Jan 25, 2012)

Be careful, Milwaukee regulators are awful and will do a end of tank dump. It will release all the co2 left in the co2 tank and kill everything. Just an fyi


----------



## Method (Feb 13, 2011)

I've gotten very behind with school and life, but I'm catching up. One of the things that I've wanted to do for a while is to send a big THANK YOU to all of the people who we've never met but have nonetheless taken an interest in our class. My students and I feel a very special form of gratitude for the TPT members who have donated things to our class. In no particular order I would like to acknowledge @longgonedaddy, @thedudeabides, @MarylandGuppy, @Doogy262, @ibebian, @Bushkill, @miataisalwaystheanswer, @RWaters, @Oceangirl, @thedood, @ctross09, @jkrohn, @randym, @shrimpo, @GreenTank1, @perlguy, @frog111, @desteoh, @cjubert, and @cindygao0217. You guys rock!


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

switch26 said:


> Be careful, Milwaukee regulators are awful and will do a end of tank dump. It will release all the co2 left in the co2 tank and kill everything. Just an fyi


If that was true there would be a person on here every day saying they had an EOTD. Do you have any idea how many of these are being used? It might not have the best needle valve, but they don't EOTD more than any other single stage regulator, which is pretty much never. 

Other than adjusting the working pressure and needle valve initially they work fine. I've used them for over 10 years without any major issue.


----------



## Method (Feb 13, 2011)

A new thread from my sixth graders: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/12-tank-journals/1031041-hey-guys-we-big-dawgs.html#post9138217 This group has had some setbacks and are currently planning out their next few steps.


----------



## Method (Feb 13, 2011)

Second to last of the eighth grade groups' journals is up and running: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/12-tank-journals/1027273-our-first-tank.html

I forgot to link this one when it started about two weeks ago. Sorry guys...

Here's the pic!


----------



## Fish For Life (Mar 19, 2016)

Hey everyone, so our tank is going great. Everyone is excited about the new plants and fish coming in. We are becoming very successful, but we have a long way to go. We have also gained new plants, such as, Ludwigia and Anacharis plants.


----------



## gt turbo (Sep 13, 2012)

Well I finally made it to the end and I want to say, outstanding job to both you and your students. I would donate if I could but as I live outside of the US, plant clippings aren't the easiest to ship.

Just one bit of advice, @Method, could you get your students to add a line in their signature indicating that they are in your class and have them place the link to this journal there as well. I think that will go a long way in helping us identify them and relate better, while respecting their youth.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## ctross09 (Mar 29, 2015)

This is awesome! The students' tanks look awesome!!


----------



## Method (Feb 13, 2011)

gt turbo said:


> Well I finally made it to the end and I want to say, outstanding job to both you and your students. I would donate if I could but as I live outside of the US, plant clippings aren't the easiest to ship.
> 
> Just one bit of advice, @Method, could you get your students to add a line in their signature indicating that they are in your class and have them place the link to this journal there as well. I think that will go a long way in helping us identify them and relate better, while respecting their youth.
> 
> Keep up the good work.


That is a FANTASTIC idea. We will do just that. Thanks!


----------



## gt turbo (Sep 13, 2012)

Method said:


> That is a FANTASTIC idea. We will do just that. Thanks!


Not a problem, I'm just glad I had a good idea for once. LOLOL


----------



## Raith (Jun 27, 2014)

Any new update? I know it's thee summer.


----------



## Method (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for asking! It's been a good summer, but I'm starting to look forward to another school year. 

All livestock have been doing well in the three biggest tanks. The 40B with the waterfall is a peaceful community tank with platys, glowlights, neons, and a betta. The 55 riparium (broken brace, so I may take advantage of Petco's dollar sale) is full of guppies. The other 55 has all of my semi-aggressive fish: black skirts, tiger barbs, and gouramis. My 20 gallon 'holding tank' is full of wisteria and swords, with no less than 14 HOB filters running full time. I go in about once a week to feed and do water changes. Today I started dosing the 20g tank with ammonia to 2ppm to encourage bacteria to grow so we can have pre-cycled tanks. The ten gallon tanks are all sitting dry with substrate. 

My teaching load will be a little different this year. Since our school has expanded from 6-8th grade to 6-9th we've hired more teachers. Extra hands mean I will have time to actually DO my duties as Science Chair. I teach Earth Science and Physical Science as well. My principal cut Aquarium Science from three classes to one, but that's not necessarily a bad thing. Fewer students will have access to the class but it will be much more hands-on; I'm guessing one student per tank! Expect to see TPT threads be much more of a fixture from my aquarium class this year. 

One thing I have not yet decided is whether to keep this version of 'Method's Classroom' or switch to a 2016-17 version.


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

IMO, new school year = new thread!


----------



## Method (Feb 13, 2011)

I realized I had never updated everybody that the new thread is up and running here!


----------

